# Pet Urns?



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope it's okay to ask this here. I see other threads with suggestions about pet stores and toys and food, so I thought it would be okay.

I am wanting to find a nice urn for Cricket's cremains. Searching the internet has brought up so many sites and choices that it's overwhelming. Does anyone have any suggestions? I don't want anything hugely expensive, but something nice...nothing gawdy.

I still have Rex's cremains in the little tin they gave me, but I might buy him an urn as well. Cricket was just so special I want something special for him. I'm regretting having the vet bury Ellie on her farm because I don't have anything left of her.  But I will put a nice photo/memorial to her with the boys' urns.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think some places can put ashes in jewelry too if your looking to do something like that.

I had this one done for me with my cat, Mittens DNA. He is still living. I wanted to have something Id remember him by and use. Usually your in such a tail spin when they pass, that it is hard to think of what you want to buy to remember them by. I have it on a necklace. People give me a wierd look when they ask about what it is and I tell them it my cats DNA!

http://www.fairwinds-forever.com/gallery.aspx?Id=32











Geri on Cat Forum did a fabulous photo of my cat Tess with a tribute on it when Tess passed suddenly. 

My friend Lee surprised me with making a pendant with Tess's fur inside of the pendant. I wear that often. Esp when Im going to help a cat pass to its next life I wear the pendant and ask her to help the cat transition to their new life.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Smokey,

I have done some pretty extensive research on this (sadly...) when I knew that my German Shepherd was going to die.

These are the urns I ended up going with. I got two because I couldn't decide, and I thought I might split up Ember's cremains and put one of the urns outside in the garden.

Medium Paw Print Cremation Urn - Engravable

It actually looks like the website no longer sells the exact Paw Print urn I bought... mine is more of a dark pewter-gray color, not black. 

Here's two photos of my urn:

http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/ember/ember_urn1.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/ember/ember_urn2.jpg

The other urn I got is a Cambrian black marble cube. It was fairly expensive, though - $288. PerfectMemorials no longer sells it, though.

However, I think the "simple stone cube" look is very nice for pets. It's elegant without being overwhelming or cheesy.

Here is another option - this artist makes urns that actually look like the kitty!

cat urns

Here's a closer look:

Simon's Blog

I know it's actually a bit cheesy, but the artist does good work. I didn't buy an urn, but I bought two pet "portrait tiles" of my cat and dog.

I've also contacted a few pottery artists to see if they can make me a "set" of urns, two matching ones, for Ember and Win (when Win passes). They were such good friends in life that I want them to be close once Win is gone. This is the artist I want to commission:

Handmade Stoneware Pottery Home Hearth & Pagan Altar by AntB / AntB Pottery

I hope I've helped give you some ideas :}


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

We get ones like these...

Serenity Urn - Irish Pet Crematorium










I love the simplicity of them.

I do also like the sleeping cat wooden urns... though in dark wood finish rather then black. The notion of it being 'the final resting place' with the sleeping cat, just seems to suit particularly well for a cat, not neccesarily a dog though - I don't like the carved dog.










I think both are so understated, would avoid visitors in your home asking 'is that your pets ashes!!' and look ornamental without being gaudy.


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

For Ellie, do you have any toys or bowls? 
I personally am undecided as to whether I will want my pets ashes or not, I would like a little memorial though and I think I know just the thing.

This company cast items in bronze, silver etc. 
Electro Plated Baby Shoes in Silver, Gold and Copper

I think it would be lovely to get a favourite chew toy, collar, or bowl (which could then be engaved with name) and put it in a special spot. 

The same company I linked to, will mould and cast a replica of your dog/cats paw, but I personally don't like them.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

If you dont want anything to pricey or gaudy. I suggest going to a craft/hobby store. There are many ways to make/find a vessel with out having to be a store bought "urn". My kittys are in a simple gift/trinket type box with a beautiful cat print on it. It is setting on my dresser top. I have their ashes and a couple of their favorite toys in there with them. One being a sock full of catnip. I love it more than a premade urn.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you all for the help.  You've all chosen some very nice ways to remember your kitties! In my search, one of the most unique I've found is a teddy bear with a place inside for cremains. I think that would be really awesome. You'd be able to still hug something soft while you remember your friend. 

I'm considering this one right now. I actually collect wooden boxes anyway and I love cedar. I also love that they put the pet tag with your pet's name on it too.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I forgot to mention I do like that jewelry idea. That is precious.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When Mikey died, I chose a canopic jar, but then again, I am really into Egyptology:

Amazon.com: Egyptian Bastet *Bronze Canopic Jar Cat Burial Urn: Pet Supplies


It's not as shiny as in the picture. The bronze has more of a patina. It looks very nice in my livingroom. Most people don't evern realize what it is.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I'd had the money at the time, I would have gotten this one for Cinderella:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

that urn is so sweet Marie.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is what I decided on...bought this little wooden box today. I have Cricket in there along with his red shoestring and his toy bat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a beautiful choice! Perfect!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

How nice. Its a treasure box.


----------

